# Hyper 9 SME SmartView OEM Version



## bbad (Jun 14, 2021)

Has anyone been able to get their hands on the OEM software for the HyPer-Drive X144 controller? Netgain will only let you download the dealer version which locks you out of some features. I've heard of people being able to get the software but netgain is not working with me. If you have a download link or a way to get it, please let me know.


----------



## Juiced2 (Aug 12, 2021)

Is there some issue or are you just wanting to play around with the settings?


Juiced Racing


----------

